# TC's Tabloid Magazine (Joke Thread)



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A place for _uniquely _humorous postings.

This here be some juicy gossip! Could easily make it in some _necrophilia tabloid_. 

_"Natalya eventually married the judge Nikolai Markov, and Scriabin turned his attention to Vera Issakovich; more on that relationship next time."_ Ooooh can't wait for that issue! :tiphat: :lol:


----------

